# UK Kings of War tournaments for 2013



## mattjgilbert

The Mantic Pathfinders (demo volunteers) are running a number of Kings of War events this year with all proceeds going to charity (the tournament winner gets to choose which one!)

Getting involved should be really easy. The Kings of War rules and lists are free to download from the Mantic site, you don't have to use any Mantic models and you don't even have to have a painted army! Although nicely painted armies are preferred 

The ticket price includes lunch on the day.
The regional events are as follows:

*Firestorm Games, Cardiff*: April 20th. FB Page - Direct Ticket Sales

*Marauder Games, Stockport*: June 8th. Direct Ticket Sales

*Tabletop Nation, Hockley*: June 29th. FB Page - Direct Ticket Sales

1600 points including allies. Convince your friends to learn to play KoW for a great cause! 
All tickets include lunch on the day.

Prizes and trophies to give out too 

Later in the year we'll also be running a final. The top placing players at the regional events will get early access to final tickets.The Mantic Pathfinders (demo volunteers) are running a number of Kings of War events this year with all proceeds going to charity (the tournament winner gets to choose which one!)


----------



## mattjgilbert

The prizes on offer at each of the events have been agreed:


1st place - Winner's trophy. Signed new KoW book with choice of Ogre or Basilean army box on release week. Choice of the charity to receive the day's proceeds.

2nd place - signed new KoW book and an Ogre Unit.

3rd place - new KoW book on release.


----------



## mattjgilbert

Stockport tickets now available - OP updated


----------

